# Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model?



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I currenly have an Audi A3 (fourtitude projectA3) and am seriously contemplating selling the car and getting the new TT when it comes out.
The big questions are, which color combo, which transmission, and of course which engine?

I like the tuneability of the 2.0T that i have now with the A3. the 3.2 adds more power but also more weight and quattro (which i really dont need here in Arizona).
I have DSG now and absolutely love it, we have a lot of traffic here in Phoenix but i am thinking that if i get the TT i want to get the most power out of it possible so the 6speed manual would be better for that.
I also think i would pay the $2500 to get it in a custom color not offered on the car.
what are some other thoughts on purchasing. Of course none of us know US pricing or options yet, so this is all speculation.


----------



## bacchus2678 (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? (ProjectA3)*

I've had a black 225tt and a yellow 250tt I think the next one will be White with the Red interior. I'm also in a 2.0t A3 right now with DSG, I really miss the quatro so I will go with the 3.2 manual. The DSG is nice but I feel like i'm going to hurt the damn thing all the time. Plus I don't want to worry about the DSG if I decide to turbo the 3.2 later.
So you can pay $2500 to get the car in any color you want?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? (bacchus2678)*

yes, $2500 for almost any Audi color, and maybe even Lambo colors.
the TT 3.2 for the use will surely be DSG only.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? (ProjectA3)*

I wouldn't buy the first year - 200 and 250hp just isn't enough - even with the 300lb weight savings. When the 230hp 2.0T quattro comes next year along with the 300hp VR6 - I might consider them at that time. 
While i'll love modifying cars - and probably won't ever stop - I'm looking for a STOCK car with at least 300hp. Until I can get that in a TT or a Coupe (A5) I'm not in the market for another Audi.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? ([email protected])*

i see it as no point in waiting when you can make 230hp from the 2.0T now. the 3.2 is too expensive to get power out of but the gains are larger.
there is a method to my mad thinking, i will assure you that.


----------



## bacchus2678 (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I wouldn't buy the first year - 200 and 250hp just isn't enough - even with the 300lb weight savings. When the 230hp 2.0T quattro comes next year along with the 300hp VR6 - I might consider them at that time. 
While i'll love modifying cars - and probably won't ever stop - I'm looking for a STOCK car with at least 300hp. Until I can get that in a TT or a Coupe (A5) I'm not in the market for another Audi. 

Answer - BMW 335xi


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_i see it as no point in waiting when you can make 230hp from the 2.0T now. the 3.2 is too expensive to get power out of but the gains are larger.
there is a method to my mad thinking, i will assure you that.

Well with the 2.0T being DSG and FWD only - it's not even a consideration. I won't buy another FWD car after owning several fwd and awd cars - both haldex and torsen based.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? (bacchus2678)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bacchus2678* »_Answer - BMW 335xi

No thanks - while it is the only BMW in a long time that i've even liked - it's not that appealing to me.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_the TT 3.2 for the use will surely be DSG only.

Nope - 2.0T will be DSG only - 3.2 will be 6MT or DSG. Much more appealing even if it's down on hp.
The cost of big hp above that of a chip isn't that different between a 2.0T and a 3.2 VR6. $4500 right now for a K04 300hp package for the 2.0T. Figure that APR's stage III will get about 350hp for around 7k. Streetwerkes 380hp kit - which put down 407hp on their dyno is $8500. NOT that much more for an engine which puts out much more hp and torque down low. 400hp on a 2.0T will have even more lag than 350hp.....









_Modified by [email protected] at 7:46 AM 10-24-2006_


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:46 AM 10-24-2006_


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? ([email protected])*

3.2 Quattro with a stick is very, very appealing. Not as appealing as a 2.0 Quattro with a stick would have been (less weight, easier tuning), but at least it is one of the two powertrains A3 owner's have lamented not having available on a near daily basis. I notice the dealer sheet doesn't list the s-line package. Anyone know if that is or isn't going to be available in the first model year here in the U.S.?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_ I notice the dealer sheet doesn't list the s-line package. Anyone know if that is or isn't going to be available in the first model year here in the U.S.?

I noticed that as well - but haven't heard either way at this time. The question is - is what level of Sline will we get if we do get it. In Europe - there are 4 levels of "Sline".


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

I'd like to see Top Gear run the 2.0t TT against the 3.2 model and see how they shake out. I'm leaning towards the 3.2 primarily because of awd and manual tranny.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (SoSuMi)*

now that the 3.2 is available with a manual tranny, that may be my way to go depending on price. i dont know if a $45k car is affordable to me yet since i will not lease.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? (ProjectA3)*

Kind of OT, but I was intrigued by Joe's internal memo post. I was an early adopter of Gen I in May of 1999. Had seen all of the show car and development articles leading up to the street car, got the bug when the Neiman Marcus catalog came out with their limited edition, and got obsessed when the TT appeared at our local car show in February that year. My two local dealers had their first 4-6 months of cars sold before the first one hit the lot, but I got lucky and found an out of state dealer who had one of each of the three launch colors, all unsold. Demand stayed like that for roughly a year and a half, sales stayed pretty good for a couple more years, then the TT stagnated. I think the tweaking that went on as the car aged i.e. adding automatic and the 3.2 kept it alive, but not well. I hope Audi starts this time with a strong product and keeps the enhancements coming.


----------



## ZroDfx (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? (bacchus2678)*

Audi can sign me up for a top-of-the line model -- 3.2, DSG, magnetic ride, upgraded wheels, etc. I'm going for black with a red leather interior.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_yes, $2500 for almost any Audi color, and maybe even Lambo colors.
the TT 3.2 for the use will surely be DSG only.

Can you get colors not currently offered ie. Nogaro Blue?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_
Can you get colors not currently offered ie. Nogaro Blue?

Probably. With Audi you can special order paint colors for $2500.
Like if you wanted Nogaro Blue or say Nimbus Grey or a quattro GmbH color. possibly even lambo colors.


----------



## SF_VR6 (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? (ProjectA3)*

I've had a GTI since 98 and I've wanted a TT since the gen 1 debut.
As the years went by I came close to trading up to a TT several times.
Now older wiser and more financially sound, I think its time to reward my patience.
I am very interested in a TT with all the trimmings in these color combos:
- Black / Red Interior
- Silver / Red "
- Silver / Black "
- Blue / Black "
2.0 or 3.2 not sure until the test drive -


----------



## der_horst (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I wouldn't buy the first year - 200 and 250hp just isn't enough - even with the 300lb weight savings. When the 230hp 2.0T quattro comes next year along with the 300hp VR6 - I might consider them at that time.

still undecided between the TTS (yes, i'm european) which might get the 2.0T with 280+hp or the 3.6 with 302 hp (whatever this model will be called). 
i still hope there will be only one of them so that i don't have to decide that for myself. and if they have to make two they should introduce them at the same time, so that tests can tell which one to take.
but i'm sure about the DSG already


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? (ProjectA3)*

Not really in the market but i would get a 2.0 with DSG because i think it is a great combination in my GTI and should not disappoint in the TT. I like the Deep Sea Blue Metallic with grey interior. If you sacrafice the 3.2 and Quattro, you could have it topped out. Good deal to me.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? (06TornadoGTIPete)*

I have changed my thinking and am going to go a different route now.
The TT will ultimately be too expensive of a monthly payment regardless of 2.0T or 3.2 manual.
I am going to put my name on the list for the upcoming MKV R32 and have some HPA power under the hood soon after delivery.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_I have changed my thinking and am going to go a different route now.
The TT will ultimately be too expensive of a monthly payment regardless of 2.0T or 3.2 manual.
I am going to put my name on the list for the upcoming MKV R32 and have some HPA power under the hood soon after delivery.

Not sure what the R32's final price will be but the TT definitely will be more - but you will get more as well. Not to mention a car that will be about 400lbs lighter than the R32 as well. As for HPA - I think they make great products - but i'd go to Streetwerke for power upgrades. That's just me though.


----------



## SF_VR6 (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? (ProjectA3)*

When is the new R32 coming out?


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? (SF_VR6)*

R32 arrives at the end of next Summer...
I think I would wait and snag a TT with a few miles on the odo.
I would probably also wait for the Quattro 2.0T TT... The APR tuned GTI is a monster at 390HP.
Imagine that with a 40/60 split Haldex and a 6MT.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_
Imagine that with a 40/60 split Haldex and a 6MT.









With the MKII TT coming in with a 6MT and a VR6 - 400hp is the first stage of upgrades







Not to mention - compare the hp and torque curves of a 400hp VR6 to that of a 400hp 2.0T. I'd prefer the VR6


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? ([email protected]vortex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
With the MKII TT coming in with a 6MT and a VR6 - 400hp is the first stage of upgrades







Not to mention - compare the hp and torque curves of a 400hp VR6 to that of a 400hp 2.0T. I'd prefer the VR6









I thought the 3.2 would be only available with DSG?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_I thought the 3.2 would be only available with DSG?

Nope. DSG (S-tronic now) or 6MT on 3.2 VR6 MKII TT's and DSG only on 2.0T's. New MKV R32 will be DSG only though just like the A3.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Nope. DSG (S-tronic now) or 6MT on 3.2 VR6 MKII TT's and DSG only on 2.0T's. New MKV R32 will be DSG only though just like the A3. 

Wow... thats great to hear.
Do you think the 2.0T Quattro with 6MT will ever be offered?


----------



## ZroDfx (Jul 15, 2005)

I often (not just on this board) see people bemoan having only DSG/S-Tronic available for their model of choice, pining for an old-fashioned manual. To them I'd suggest, have you tried driving a DSG car? I've been a manual-trans guy my whole life, but having tried DSG, it's OVER for the old stick-and-pedal. I understand the familiarity of stepping on a clutch pedal as we're all used to doing, but honestly I'd never go back to that slow, inefficient system again. There's a reason why race drivers moved to these kinds of systems. You're really doing yourself a disservice if you don't give it a shot.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (ZroDfx)*

It gets boring for some... unless you have roads like the below in your daily drive a 6MT can provide more interaction IMHO.
Again I bought DSG because it was so efficent and incredible...


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_
Wow... thats great to hear.
Do you think the 2.0T Quattro with 6MT will ever be offered?

I would be REALLY surprised if they didn't offer both - especially with quattro - but they are also REALLY unpredictable.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (ZroDfx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZroDfx* »_I often (not just on this board) see people bemoan having only DSG/S-Tronic available for their model of choice, pining for an old-fashioned manual. To them I'd suggest, have you tried driving a DSG car? I've been a manual-trans guy my whole life, but having tried DSG, it's OVER for the old stick-and-pedal.

I spent 10 days with a TT 3.2 DSG. I drove it in a variety of situations including commuting, highways, backroads and intense canyon carving sessions. It never failed to impress me. Would I give up my manual for one. Nope. I just like the feel of working a manual tranny - it's just my preference.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (ZroDfx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZroDfx* »_I often (not just on this board) see people bemoan having only DSG/S-Tronic available for their model of choice, pining for an old-fashioned manual. To them I'd suggest, have you tried driving a DSG car? I've been a manual-trans guy my whole life, but having tried DSG, it's OVER for the old stick-and-pedal. I understand the familiarity of stepping on a clutch pedal as we're all used to doing, but honestly I'd never go back to that slow, inefficient system again. There's a reason why race drivers moved to these kinds of systems. You're really doing yourself a disservice if you don't give it a shot.

I own a DSG equipped A3. It is undoubtedly a great transmission, but I probably will not buy another car with DSG. Its fast to shift, and fun in the way driving in Grand Theft Auto is fun. It's still not as enjoyably visceral as driving a stick. Nor as intuitive. "left double click" is strange and numb-feeling compared to moving a stick from 5th to 3rd. I'm also very worried about what happens when my warranty is up. Rumors are that replacing the transmission is brutally expensive.


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

I'll start looking at the new TT when the 300+hp versions show up. I had a TT 3.2SDSG, and while I really enjoyed the car at the time, I'd want more power in the TT this time around. Also, it'll be competing with the A5, which will show up with the 4.2 V8 and 350hp. Basically, it comes down to price and transmission choices (gotta be manual.) I'll probably wait until there is more info on the TT-RS with the I5 Turbo before making any decisions.


----------



## IBD12NV (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: (Professor Gascan)*

The TT-RS sounds great. I will have to find out more info on it my self. I'm in germany and had the chance to sit in the 3.2. The price here, (in Euros) is very high. I can't buy the Euro model, but I'm sold on this car and will be waiting in line when they are available in US s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif pecs.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (IBD12NV)*

too many decisions to choose from. waiting to find a new TT with miles would be me behind the curve of doing things quickly to the car just as i did with the A3. the chance of sponsorships/SEMA and the like are too promising with being one of the first for a new model.


----------



## penskeaudi (Nov 14, 2006)

Cant wait to have this car in the states, it was a blast to drive in Germany


----------



## Welllam (Mar 16, 2006)

2.0T, S-Tronic, black on black with magnetic ride.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (Welllam)*

i think i want a stripped down 3.2 DSG Ibis white with Magma Red leather. just xenons, bose, sirius is all i would need. estimated price is probably $44-45k







that is what i dont need.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_i think i want a stripped down 3.2 DSG Ibis white with Magma Red leather. just xenons, bose, sirius is all i would need. estimated price is probably $44-45k







that is what i dont need.

IMO for that price you start shopping for a BMW 3 Series Coupe or a used Cayman.


----------



## mtbscottie (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (SoSuMi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoSuMi* »_I'd like to see Top Gear run the 2.0t TT against the 3.2 model and see how they shake out. I'm leaning towards the 3.2 primarily because of awd and manual tranny.

I'm more than leaning to the 3.2 with manual transmission myself, and forget about the R32, since it will only be DSG.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_IMO for that price you start shopping for a BMW 3 Series Coupe or a used Cayman.

Sorry but used Caymans aren't going to be $45k. BMW 3 Series are much bigger in size.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Sorry but used Caymans aren't going to be $45k. BMW 3 Series are much bigger in size. 

Cayman S's are already running around $54K and I wasnt even talking about an S above. Base Caymans should be around $45K next summer since they are selling for $51K new.
I for one think Caymans will be dropping in line with Boxster depreciation.



_Modified by XM_Rocks at 11:07 PM 11-21-2006_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_
Cayman S's are already running around $54K and I wasnt even talking about an S above. Base Caymans should be around $45K next summer since they are selling for $51K new.
I for one think Caymans will be dropping in line with Boxster depreciation.

I wouldn't buy the base Cayman, but that's just me.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

A base Cayman will offer far better performance than the base TT... maybe even the 3.2. 
Plus the Cayman gives you options of auto and manual in all cars... something Audi is getting away from.
Moved the rest of my rant to a new topic...

















_Modified by XM_Rocks at 9:24 AM 11-22-2006_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_A base Cayman will offer far better performance than the base TT... maybe even the 3.2. 
Plus the Cayman gives you options of auto and manual in all cars... something Audi is getting away from.
Moved the rest of my rant to a new topic...















_Modified by XM_Rocks at 9:24 AM 11-22-2006_

A base TT with the 2.0T will be significantly cheaper than a base Cayman - but the 3.2 with a 6MT will be similarly priced at base level - but offer more standard features which are optional on the Cayman. It will also offer DSG as well as the new magnetic ride suspension. Cayman will offer a 5 speed or Tip. Also - Audi still has the 230hp TTq, 302hp 3.6 and 350-365hp TT-RS in the pipeline. 
While I'll not argue the Cayman will be a more pure driving experience, the TT will be a better all arounder and offer similar performance at a better price point.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Audi still has the 230hp TTq, 302hp 3.6 and 350-365hp TT-RS in the pipeline. 

Any info on pricing on the above?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_
Any info on pricing on the above?

Not yet - hell we don't even know the pricing of the 2.0T fwd or the 3.2 yet. I'm sure they'll be a bit more - probably a $5k premium for both.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

And even though the TT is pretty small, you can carry a lot more crap it than you could in a Cayman. You might be able to get away with the TT as your only car.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Joe,
Are you sure that's not a typo on AoA's part that the 3.2 is coming with a manual (and the 2.0T is not)? This combination has not been certified yet in the U.S., and given the TT's low volumes, it doesn't make economic sense. And as I recall, the 3.2 is only available with S tronic everywhere else in the world... why would we be the first ones with a manual?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_Joe,
Are you sure that's not a typo on AoA's part that the 3.2 is coming with a manual (and the 2.0T is not)? This combination has not been certified yet in the U.S., and given the TT's low volumes, it doesn't make economic sense. And as I recall, the 3.2 is only available with S tronic everywhere else in the world... why would we be the first ones with a manual?









You know - it could very well be a typo - as it really doesn't make sense. I'll see if we can find more out as the car will be released in the States in about 5 months or so.


----------



## bacchus2678 (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I hope its not a typo, that would kill the deal for me. My A3 is DSG and my last TT was DSG and I can say I never ever want another DSG.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (bacchus2678)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bacchus2678* »_I hope its not a typo, that would kill the deal for me. My A3 is DSG and my last TT was DSG and I can say I never ever want another DSG.

The most recent press release on the new TT roadster says both 6MT and S-Tronic - so i'm pretty sure it's not a typo now!


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*

I would get the 230hp 2.0T quattro w/ 6-speed manual in Ibis White/black alcantara... if it was available.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_I would get the 230hp 2.0T quattro w/ 6-speed manual in Ibis White/black alcantara... if it was available.


I would imagine that will be here as a late intro 2008 model. I'm holding out for the 300hp 6MT quattro version.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Joe.. Are you planning on selling your Mk1 when the Mk2 hits?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_Joe.. Are you planning on selling your Mk1 when the Mk2 hits?

Not sure - but most likely, although it is paid in full. I just really don't need three cars at home. I still really enjoy my TT and it would be hard to part with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not sure - but most likely, although it is paid in full. I just really don't need three cars at home. I still really enjoy my TT and it would be hard to part with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I may wait for that 2 year depreciation hit... if I can hold onto my GTI that long it will be paid for and offer a good trade value for a slightly used MK2 or Cayman.
I have really been thinking about switching to the MK1 225 6MT... I drove one and it was much different than my old MK1 TT 180.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_
I may wait for that 2 year depreciation hit... if I can hold onto my GTI that long it will be paid for and offer a good trade value for a slightly used MK2 or Cayman.
I have really been thinking about switching to the MK1 225 6MT... I drove one and it was much different than my old MK1 TT 180.

Yeah - I don't really mind buying certified preowned. It will depend on lots of factors and definitely timing being one of them. Then there's the simple fact I still REALLY want a 993 turbo


----------



## bunnn (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

is there an actual confirmation that a TTS or TTRS is going to be released?... it's reallly tempting if it does..


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (bunnn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnn* »_is there an actual confirmation that a TTS or TTRS is going to be released?... it's reallly tempting if it does..

There will definitely be an "S" version of the TT. RS is a bit more questionable as it still has to make a business case - and RS's are pretty tough due to potential high costs vs projected sales.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There will definitely be an "S" version of the TT. RS is a bit more questionable as it still has to make a business case - and RS's are pretty tough due to potential high costs vs projected sales.

Yep... they wont even bring over the B7 Audi RS4 Avant...


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The most recent press release on the new TT roadster says both 6MT and S-Tronic - so i'm pretty sure it's not a typo now!

Car and Driver says otherwise... http://www.caranddriver.com/pr....html


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_
Car and Driver says otherwise... http://www.caranddriver.com/pr....html


I would rather believe an Audi press release and internal documents distributed to dealers than Car and Driver.....


----------



## ccd (Aug 1, 2006)

With regard to the Cayman, everyone seems to forget how obscenely expensive Porsche options tend to be. The base Cayman may be $50k, but any reasonably optioned Cayman can easily cost another $10k. If the TT 3.2 is prices around $45k base, then it will be on average around $15k less than a comparable Cayman. That is a lot of mulah.


----------



## ccd (Aug 1, 2006)

Getting back on topic, I'd get the 2.0T between the choices in the Spring '07. But my money would not go down on either. I'm betting there is will be a diesel option for MY '09. Audi didn't race the R10 in the American Le Mans Series for nothing. And the Bluetec announcement between Audi/VS and MB points in the same direction as well


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (ccd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ccd* »_Getting back on topic, I'd get the 2.0T between the choices in the Spring '07. But my money would not go down on either. I'm betting there is will be a diesel option for MY '09. Audi didn't race the R10 in the American Le Mans Series for nothing. And the Bluetec announcement between Audi/VS and MB points in the same direction as well

A diesel option is planned for Europe - but currently not for the US market.


----------



## ccd (Aug 1, 2006)

I know that neither the 220-230 hp 2.0T quattro nor any turbo diesel has been announced for the US market. And maybe MY '09 is optomistic. But European car makers are getting ready to test US acceptance of turbo diesels. The question is not whether, but when. All indications are that Audi will likely be in the vanguard of the influx of turbo diesels into the US. 
But you are correct, there are no announced plans for the US market for a TD TT.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (ccd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ccd* »_I know that neither the 220-230 hp 2.0T quattro nor any turbo diesel has been announced for the US market. And maybe MY '09 is optomistic. But European car makers are getting ready to test US acceptance of turbo diesels. The question is not whether, but when. All indications are that Audi will likely be in the vanguard of the influx of turbo diesels into the US. 
But you are correct, there are no announced plans for the US market for a TD TT. 

No doubt Audi will bring Diesels to US models - the A4, A6, A8 and Q7 are prime candidates. However - I doubt they'll do the TT or A3. Just not enough units sold to warrant it IMO. You never know though.


----------



## ccd (Aug 1, 2006)

Speaking of engines, where does the recent announcement of the new 1.8T FSI "world engine" figure into this? Will this engine soon replace the current 2.0T FSI?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (ccd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ccd* »_Speaking of engines, where does the recent announcement of the new 1.8T FSI "world engine" figure into this? Will this engine soon replace the current 2.0T FSI?

No - this is going to be a Europe only engine.


----------



## ccd (Aug 1, 2006)

This has got to be the most frustrating part about Audi when you live on this side of the pond: we get to read about of the great goodies that never make it here. Probably no TDI for the A3/TT, no 1.8 FSI, no S3 and probably no TT-S either. It just ain't fair!!!


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (ccd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ccd* »_This has got to be the most frustrating part about Audi when you live on this side of the pond: we get to read about of the great goodies that never make it here. Probably no TDI for the A3/TT, no 1.8 FSI, no S3 and probably no TT-S either. It just ain't fair!!!

Its all in the business case. While Audi continues to increase car sales in the US - they simply don't sell enough to offer the type of lineup they do in Europe - especially with the EPA and DOT issues adding cost and the weak dollar to Euro value. I'm sure Audi would love to offer more variety - but businesses aren't out there to lose money.
Let's be realistic - out of all the cars you mentioned - none would be big sellers, not even the S3. Of those cars - the TT-S has a good chance of coming here depending on engine choice - and it's probably got the best chance of selling in decent numbers in the HP hungry USA.


----------



## ccd (Aug 1, 2006)

Joe:
I understand that Audi is not out to lose money, but it is still frustrating. Personally, I think the potential big seller is a TT TDI. The TT-S has a couple of problems. First, from what I have read, the TT-S would have the same engine as the S3, which is an engine which will not be brought into the US.
The second issue is pricing. A TT-S would go head to head with the Porsche Cayman. A TT TDI would be priced at a much lower level where the TT has little competition. If large numbers of TTs are sold in the US, my guess is that they would be 2.0Ts and TDIs if the TDI option were available. 
The S3, even if it were brought into the US, would never be a big seller, IMHO. The popularity of a A3 TDI would probably depend on whether there were a GTI TDI. If there were no GTI TDI, I think a TD A3 would do quite well in the US.
All of this is speculation, of course, and all of this would also depend on how Audi priced the TDI option. I think there is a large untapped market for TDs in the US. TDs are as close to having your cake and eat it too in terms of a fun to drive car with great gas mileage.


----------



## NYCarGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (ccd)*

I am interested in the Roadster with 2.0T, prefer manual but have to test the dsg before I decide. Want to see and compare the TT with the A5 convertible spec's and pricing


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (NYCarGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCarGuy* »_I am interested in the Roadster with 2.0T, prefer manual but have to test the dsg before I decide. Want to see and compare the TT with the A5 convertible spec's and pricing

The TT roadster will be here late summer - the A5 coupe probably won't be here until mid 08 or later. The cabrio even later than that.


----------



## emc3 (Jan 5, 2007)

1. What do you think of a white one with S-line black interior?
2. After years will white lose the brilliance more than a metallic colour?
3. What do you think of the metallic red Misano? Specific for S-line version?
I like it. 
But dealers in Torino, North West Italy, tells me that it is hard to resell when the car is used.
Do you think is a good choice?


----------



## Xerxes (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: (ccd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ccd* »_Joe:
I understand that Audi is not out to lose money, but it is still frustrating. Personally, I think the potential big seller is a TT TDI. The TT-S has a couple of problems. First, from what I have read, the TT-S would have the same engine as the S3, which is an engine which will not be brought into the US.
The second issue is pricing. A TT-S would go head to head with the Porsche Cayman. A TT TDI would be priced at a much lower level where the TT has little competition. If large numbers of TTs are sold in the US, my guess is that they would be 2.0Ts and TDIs if the TDI option were available. 
The S3, even if it were brought into the US, would never be a big seller, IMHO. The popularity of a A3 TDI would probably depend on whether there were a GTI TDI. If there were no GTI TDI, I think a TD A3 would do quite well in the US.
All of this is speculation, of course, and all of this would also depend on how Audi priced the TDI option. I think there is a large untapped market for TDs in the US. TDs are as close to having your cake and eat it too in terms of a fun to drive car with great gas mileage. 


Dude, who are you kidding? People in the USA want sports cars with horsepower, not heavy Iron engines that sacrifice power for efficiency. The only consumers really interested in TDIs are niche VW fans, people who really want to save on fuel in an econo-box, or truck/suv owners. There's little or no business case even at $3/gallon.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (Xerxes)*

I think i will be placing my order for a 2.0T Coupe. After many hours of going over money options, the TT 2.0T coupe will be the car i want for these reasons...
1) never sold on the MKV GTI/R32 styling but want the engine and AWD
2) the TT 3.2 coupe will be too expensive for me
I think i will do a Ibis White with Magma Red interior with the enhanced interior package. Orrrrrr i will order a custom color, pay the $2500 and have something that no one else will. I am already thinking of the mods on the car and the color will have to reflect that.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*

Coupe:
2.0T S-Tronic: $34,800
Premium Package: $2,150
Audio Package: $1,000
Enhanced Interior Package: $1,100
Colored Leather: $1,100
18" Wheels: $800
18" Wheels with Run Flat: $800
Audi Navigation w/CD changer: $1,950
Audi Navigation w/ipod Interface: $1,950
Bi-Xenon lights: $800
Bluetooth: $450
Audi Magnetic Ride: $1,450
ipod Interface: $250
Audi Parking System: $350
Sirius Radio: $350
Metallic Paint: $475
3.2 Quattro6 Speed Manual: $41,500
3.2 Quattro S-Tronic: $42,900
Premium Package is standard.
Other Options are the same.
Roadster:
2.0T S-Tronic: $36,800
Premium Package: $3,050 (includes also Power Top)
Baseball Optic Leather: $1,000
Power Folding Top (as stand alone option): $900
3.2 Quattro 6 Speed Manual: $44,500
3.2 Quattro S-Tronic: $45,900
Premium Package is standard. other options are the same.


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (Xerxes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xerxes* »_Dude, who are you kidding? People in the USA want sports cars with horsepower, not heavy Iron engines that sacrifice power for efficiency. The only consumers really interested in TDIs are niche VW fans, people who really want to save on fuel in an econo-box, or truck/suv owners. There's little or no business case even at $3/gallon. 

Dude, if you have never driven an A6 with the 3.0L V6 TDI, you don't know what sweet engine you are missing.


----------



## szahanov (Jan 29, 2000)

A chipped 2.0t would be best


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? (ProjectA3)*

For me it is hypothetical at this point --- until my son goes to college, in a few years, and no longer needs daily shuffling with music & sports gear and friends.
I have never been much of a roadster fan, perhaps my eyes scatter too much light (not getting better with age) or I can't take the wind and noise above 50mph. Strangely, motorcycles are fine with me.
2.0TFSI quattro manual would be my (only) choice; also, I think the TT looks best in dark silver/ light gray type colors. Heated leather and sunroof are a must; MP3/bluetooth/USB/iPod interface as well. NAV and satellite are for your favorite ... uhm, glad you like that.


----------



## BlakMajik (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? (ProjectA3)*

hey guys, im going to get the new TT-S, when it comes out this sept. i drove the 3.2tt dsg and i was amazing, it reminded me of my R32 and how much fun it was. This car with 30 more hp and turbo'd. is going to be sick! for moding








and i cant wait to get one and start moding!


----------



## PrimoA3 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Who is planning on getting the TT coupe and which model? (BlakMajik)*

TT-S? As in S-Line?


----------



## Xerxes (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: (tomh009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomh009* »_
Dude, if you have never driven an A6 with the 3.0L V6 TDI, you don't know what sweet engine you are missing.









You mean me and the other 300 million Americans?
Americans don't want a TDI, they want a big V8 or at least a V6 will closer to 300hp.


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (Xerxes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xerxes* »_You mean me and the other 300 million Americans? Americans don't want a TDI, they want a big V8 or at least a V6 will closer to 300hp.

So how does that make the TDI an undesirable engine? Seven million Taurus buyers can't be wrong, you say?


----------

